# Lost half an inch on my arms!



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Worrying times, as the title suggests. Changed training to single body part splits, so now training.

D1: Quads

D3: Chest

D5: Back

D7: Hammy's

D9: Shoulders

D11: Arms

*And a single calf exercise at the end of every session.

**The days aren't hugely strict, sometimes I will do two day's back to back, and sometimes I'll have two days off on the trot.

I'm doing five exercises for quads, chest, back, and shoulders, four for hammy's, and three for bi's and tri's. No strict set and reps, some heavy, some 3x10, and some high volume, just do what I feel sort of thing.

Also doing timed carbs diet and am on just under 4000 cals a day, and also am off the beer (I'm 6'1 and 16stn 12 on last weigh in).

lost and inch around my gut, and look a little leaner in general all over, which is great, but half an inch is a big loss around the arms I feel. I've had a niggly injury with my right bicep since about November which I doubt is helping.

Do you think I should be overly worried about it, and am I maybe over training?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Body fat comes off all over not just your waist it could just be fat and water you have lost off your arms .

you are however hitting arms most sessions on that routine ,

i would give your diet some time they may not measure as big but will prob end up looking far better


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like the half inch loss is from a reduction in overall bodyfat. 

4000 cals a day is lot if you are trying to lose weight.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Hopefully, just looking in the mirror the peak seems to have gone from it, which is the biggest worry to be honest.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

So you are only hitting Bis every 11 days, you have lost 1/2" and the peak has atrophy'd?????

I may be being a bit thick here - maybe you are under training them and need to slot in another arm session....?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> So you are only hitting Bis every 11 days, you have lost 1/2" and the peak has atrophy'd?????
> 
> I may be being a bit thick here - maybe you are under training them and need to slot in another arm session....?


id go with that. small muscle group, hit it a few times a week, QUICKLY! (no 5 exersizes with 30 sets every other day) Two exersizes (2 for bi, 2 for tri), 2 sets to failure. An idea?


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

I've changed to a bodypart split recently too, (trying the fst-7 method) and i hit arms twice a week, so maybe more regular arm work like suggested could be worth it. Not got anything to lose by trying it if you currently feel you're losing size on them.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fountain said:


> I've changed to a bodypart split recently too, (trying the fst-7 method) and i hit arms twice a week, so maybe more regular arm work like suggested could be worth it. Not got anything to lose by trying it if you currently feel you're losing size on them.


Dont think fst-7 is meant to be done twice a week mate.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.simplyshredded.com/fst-7-fascia-stretch-training-7-workout-routine-nutrition-guide.html

this part of the article is relevant:

'How often can I train bodyparts this way?

Generally speaking, this type of training is too traumatic on the larger muscle groups to use more than once a week. Due to the sheer volume of muscle cells, soreness tends to linger too long to allow for more frequent workouts.

For instance, Phil Heath recently completed a back workout and was sore for four days. Since he is supposed to be training back and chest twice a week in preparation for the Arnold Classic, this threw him off his schedule somewhat. The higher than normal amount of microscopic tears in the muscle caused by FST-7 training necessitates a bit more recovery time than standard training protocols. However, smaller bodyparts like arms and calves certainly can and should be trained twice a week. This gives you twice as many opportunities to stretch the fascia in what are often exceedingly stubborn bodyparts. Here's a sample split that displays how you could arrange this:

Day one: Biceps and triceps, calves

Day two: Legs

Day three: OFF

Day four: Chest and triceps

Day five: Back and calves

Day six: Shoulders and biceps

Day seven: OFF'

not sure if I caused confusion by suggesting I did the 7x10 on all my arm exercises twice a week? I just meant generally im following the suggested split which hits bis and tris 2 times per week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, all good. Can only try and see. Might work wonders!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fountain said:


> http://www.simplyshredded.com/fst-7-fascia-stretch-training-7-workout-routine-nutrition-guide.html
> 
> this part of the article is relevant:
> 
> ...


FST is really only to be done for a couple of bodyparts per week, once per week. Training arm twice per week this way would almost certainly be overtraining matey.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Murray said:


> Hopefully, just looking in the mirror the peak seems to have gone from it, which is the biggest worry to be honest.


I get this too, regarding peaks, 2 or three days after training my arms, seem to sometimes be more peaked than the the forth or fifth day, when they seem to be more rounded. I have a feeling it is probably to do with glycogen stores within the muscles or maybe still slightly pumped. My chest can look pumped for 2 or three days after a workout sometimes.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> id go with that. small muscle group, hit it a few times a week, QUICKLY! (no 5 exersizes with 30 sets every other day) Two exersizes (2 for bi, 2 for tri), 2 sets to failure. An idea?





Uriel said:


> So you are only hitting Bis every 11 days, you have lost 1/2" and the peak has atrophy'd?????
> 
> I may be being a bit thick here - maybe you are under training them and need to slot in another arm session....?


I see what you're saying. What about upping it to a 13 day split, and slapping another arm session in after back?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Try it bro, thats what its all about.

personally I hit everything 1 time every week


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Try it bro, thats what its all about.
> 
> personally I hit everything 1 time every week


I used to, but thought I would try a similar split to TinyTom after reading what he does. I like the schedule of it, encourages me to train at the weekends, which in turn encourages me to stay off the beer! Plus being a pencil neck natty, I need more recovery time!


----------

